# Ran into an ornery rat snake this morning



## Jody Hawk (Apr 27, 2011)

Saw this rat snake laying in a dirt road on my way home from turkey hunting. Decided to stop and get it out of the road before someone ran over it but it didn't want no part of me. It struck my boot about five times. Finally I got it out of the road and it climbed up a small tree to live another day.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Apr 27, 2011)

Great capture and release along with some Great shots of it


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool shots!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 27, 2011)

That's a cool shot of him climbing the tree!


----------



## mlbfish (Apr 27, 2011)

Good save and great shots


----------



## Hoss (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool shots of your good deed.

Hoss


----------



## dirtroad (Apr 28, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Saw this rat snake laying in a dirt road on my way home from turkey hunting. Decided to stop and get it out of the road before someone ran over it but it didn't want no part of me. It struck my boot about five times. Finally I got it out of the road and it climbed up a small tree to live another day.



We turned one loose in the hardware store like that Sat.,Seed and feed season brings in a few rats.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool shots!

I caught one about that size in the dog condo out back. He was a bit ticked off too. The dogs were messing with him and he was striking and shaking the tip of his tail against the wall trying to sound all bad.
He was released in the garden to live another day.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 28, 2011)

Good job Jody!


----------



## MoonPie (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice lookin snake


----------



## cornpile (Apr 29, 2011)

Those are neat shots


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 29, 2011)

Dat's a beeg won!!!


Great pics Jody.  Glad you got him out fo the road.


----------



## meriweatherw (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for saving its life.


----------

